# Se ci sono altri modi di farlo



## Moogey

Ciao a tutti!

C'era una discussione in cui Jana ha detto "Se ci sono altri modi di fare, ditecelo per favore."

Al quale ho corretto "Se ci *siano* altri modi di far*lo*, ditecelo per favore."

Da quel tempo non eravamo d'accordi con la frase. Aiutateci per favore! Qual è la frase corretta?

(L'intero post viene trovato qua http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=1083880&postcount=22)

(Ho cambiato la mente: all'inizio ho detto "da" invece di "di", ma decido di usare "di" )

-M


----------



## Dminor

Hmm.. direi io che è giusta la versione con *sono*. Tuttavia non posso spiegarlo chiaramente a questa ora, scusa.


----------



## utente

Moogey said:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> C'era una discussione in cui Jana ha detto "Se ci sono altri modi di fare, ditecelo per favore."
> 
> Al quale ho corretto "Se ci *siano* altri modi di far*lo*, ditecelo per favore."
> 
> Da quel tempo non eravamo d'accordi con la frase. Aiutateci per favore! Qual è la frase corretta?
> 
> (L'intero post viene trovato qua http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=1083880&postcount=22)
> 
> (Ho cambiato la mente: all'inizio ho detto "da" invece di "di", ma decido di usare "di" )
> 
> -M


 
Ciao M-
Non sono madrelingua, ma proverò (e forse un italiano mi correggerà .

Prima, sono o siano.  Depende su il levello di certezza.  Se non è probabilie che sia un altro modo, usi il congiuntivo "siano".   Invece, se credi che sia un altro modo e stai chiedendo qual'è, us l'indicativo "sono".  Credo che tutt' e due siano corretti, e depende su vuoi implicare una certezza o un'incertezza.  

Sono d'accordo che farlo è meglio di fare.

"Da" o "di" ?  C'è sempre un problema per me.  Di solito, indovino .  Ma, in questo caso credo che sia da.  Aspettiamo per una madrelingua.

--Steven


----------



## Jana337

Moogey, se vuoi, puoi citare il mio PM. 

Jana


----------



## comeunanuvola

Io penso (ma anche noi italiani abbiamo dubbi sulle regole) che vada detto:

Se ci sono altri modi, ditecelo per favore...

Oppure...

Qualora ci fossero altri modi, potreste dircelo per favore...

Che è un modo più cortese di chiedere qualcosa..... anche se il primo va benissimo nel linguaggio informale....


----------



## Manuel_M

Moogey said:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> C'era una discussione in cui Jana ha detto "Se ci sono altri modi di fare, ditecelo per favore."
> 
> Al quale ho corretto "Se ci *siano* altri modi di far*lo*, ditecelo per favore."
> 
> Da quel tempo non eravamo d'accordi con la frase. Aiutateci per favore! Qual è la frase corretta?
> 
> (L'intero post viene trovato qua http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=1083880&postcount=22)
> 
> (Ho cambiato la mente: all'inizio ho detto "da" invece di "di", ma decido di usare "di" )
> 
> -M


 
Secondo me, la frase corretta sarebbe: *Se ci sono altri modi di fare, ditecelo per favore.* Dopo *se* si deve mettere il congiuntivo nel caso di un periodo ipotetico. Chiaramente, non si tratta di periodo ipotetico in questo caso.

Si dice *altri modi di *fare.É un'espressione abbastanza generica e non si riferisce al caso specifico. In Inglese si potrebbe dire: _There are other ways of doing things._

Spero di essere riuscito a fare chiarezza, ma non ne sono molto convinto  . Sarebbe meglio aspettare il parere dei madrelingua.



Edit: Scusami comeunanuvola, sei entrata in modo molto gentile ( proprio come una nuvola) e non ti avevo visto.


----------



## Cnaeius

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> Dopo *se* si deve mettere il congiuntivo nel caso di un periodo ipotetico. Chiaramente, non si tratta di periodo ipotetico in questo caso.
> .


 
Sicuramente nel caso del periodo ipotetico, ma ci sono casi molto comuni in cui si necessita il congiuntivo dopo "se" e non è un periodo ipotetico. Esempio:

"Non so se sia stato lui"
"Non saprei dirti se si faccia così o no"

Sulla frase in questione:

1: "Se ci sono altri modi di fare, ditecelo per favore"

D'accordo sull'indicativo, ma perchè la frase subordinata in questo caso è quasi parentetica, difatti la frase con l'imperativo (la reggente) ha espresso il suo oggetto (lo)

2: "Diteci per favore se ci sono / siano altri modi di fare" 

Qui credo si possa giostrare tra indicativo e congiuntivo come diceva Steven, ma il congiuntivo comunque in questo caso mi risulta veramente troppo formale.

Ciao


----------



## diddue

Nel thread sul congiuntivo, sempre in questo forum "solo Italiano", viene spiegato molto bene. Mi dispiace, ma io non so creare gli eleganti link "qui" e "là" ... :-(   (se qualcuno gentilmente me lo potesse spiegare) 
E' proprio una questione di certezza. Anche secondo me in questo caso è meglio "ci sono".

Cristina


----------



## Dminor

Adesso posso spiegarlo. 

Non conosci la verità, e perciò chiedi se ci sono altri modi o no. Allora chiedi come è *la verità*, supponendo che il lettore della tua frase lo sà. Se invece avessi scritto "se ci siano altri modi", avrebbe significato che tu non conosci la verità, ma neanche il lettore della frase. Avrebbe significato: nel caso che tu *troverai* che ci *sono *altri modi, devi rapportarmeli. Infatti, come l'ha detto Manuel, poi si tratterebbe del modo ipotetico. 

Questo è quello che penso io.


----------



## faith06

riallaciandomi a quanto sicrivi Dminor, direi, da amdrelingua, che è corretto, ance se il concetto si può esprimere più correttamente diecendo che il modo indicativo indica *certezza *(più che verità)
il modo congiuntivo *incertezza* sul fatto che esistano altri modi di fare o dire etc.
spero di essere stata d'aiuto


----------



## Cnaeius

Dminor said:
			
		

> Adesso posso spiegarlo.
> 
> Non conosci la verità, e perciò chiedi se ci sono/siano altri modi o no. Allora chiedi quale sia *la verità*, supponendo che il lettore della tua frase lo sappia. Se invece avessi scritto "se ci siano altri modi", avrebbe significato che tu non conosci la verità, ma neanche il lettore della frase. Avrebbe significato: nel caso tu trovassi che ci sono altri modi, devi dirmelo. Infatti, come ha detto Manuel, poi si tratterebbe del modo ipotetico.
> 
> Questo è quello che penso io.


 

Ti ho corretto alcune cosette  
Spiegazione raffinata
Non ho però capito il tuo riferimento al modo ipotetico
Ciao


----------



## moodywop

Cnaeius said:
			
		

> Sulla frase in questione:
> 
> 1: "Se ci sono altri modi di fare, ditecelo per favore"
> 
> D'accordo sull'indicativo, ma perchè la frase subordinata in questo caso è quasi parentetica, difatti la frase con l'imperativo (la reggente) ha espresso il suo oggetto (lo)
> 
> 2: "Diteci per favore se ci sono / siano altri modi di fare"
> 
> Qui credo si possa giostrare tra indicativo e congiuntivo come diceva Steven, ma il congiuntivo comunque in questo caso mi risulta veramente troppo formale.
> 
> Ciao


 
Grazie, Cnaeius . Una spiegazione da incorniciare. Penso che possa interessarti ciò che scrive Satta circa i casi in cui, a suo parere, il congiuntivo viene usato a sproposito.


----------



## moodywop

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> Secondo me, la frase corretta sarebbe: *Se ci sono altri modi di fare, ditecelo per favore.*
> Si dice *altri modi di *fare.É un'espressione abbastanza generica e non si riferisce al caso specifico. In Inglese si potrebbe dire: _There are other ways of doing things._


 
Manuel

L'intervento di Jana da cui Moogey ha tratto la frase si riferiva a un problema specifico: come poter inviare un messaggio di meno di dieci caratteri. Per questo motivo penso che vada meglio "altri modi di far*lo*".

Che ne pensano gli altri?


----------



## Elisa68

Credo che la confusione nasca a causa delle frasi fatte: _modo di fare_, _modo di dire_, ecc. 
In questo caso sono d'accordo con Moogey e Carlo: si parla di qualcosa di specifico quindi _modi di farlo_.


----------



## Cnaeius

moodywop said:
			
		

> Grazie, Cnaeius . Una spiegazione da incorniciare. Penso che possa interessarti ciò che scrive Satta circa i casi in cui, a suo parere, il congiuntivo viene usato a sproposito.


 
Grazie anche a te del collegamento, veramente molto interessante. In alcune parti mi sembra contestabile, tuttavia conferma una cosa che ho sempre pensato: il congiuntivo è il modo dell'incertezza, del dubbio e della soggettività, e ha talmente tante sfaccettature d'uso che ad un certo livello d'uso (profondo) non possono esistere regole nette ma solo la sensibilità del parlante.
Ciao


----------



## Moogey

Grazie a voi tutti! Ora penso di capire... se capisco correttamente da questi post, "sono" e "siano" sono tutti e due corretti, ma dipende dal livello di certezza. Pensavo che quando si usa "se" si deve sempre usare il congiuntivo.

Indovino che Jana aveva la certezza che non fosse una situazione ipotetica (secondo il suo messaggio privato "Neanche voi usate il congiuntivo perché non si tratta di una situazione ipotetica.")

-M


----------



## GoodNight

In italiano diciamo "Ho cambiato idea" =)


----------



## claudine2006

Io direi: "Se ci sono altri modi di farlo"


----------

